# Stone Cut Pro issue



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

In Stone Cut Pro, my "Placing Tool" is in the "Plug-in" tab instead of the "Tools" tab. I have seen in tutorials that the "placing tool" is normally under the "tools" tab. And since the placing tool is under the plug in tab, i cannot get it to "place"

Any advice?

Thanks

-Aj


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your placing is under the plugins but you should be working from the docker macros on the right of the screen. Also be sure you are watching tutorials on "STONE CUT PRO" and Not "SMARTCUT PRO". Any problems email DAS. They are very helpful


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Turns out i was watching Smart Cut Pro and not Stone Cut  .. Smh

Thanks


----------

